# GPU-Z command line options?



## ducknoir (Apr 15, 2010)

I haven't been able to find a comprehensive list of the command line options for GPU-Z.  Am I missing something?  

Thanks.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 15, 2010)

there is -dump and -minimized
dump saves gpuz info to an xml file


----------



## ducknoir (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply.

For what it's worth, here's what I would like to do:

Start GPU-Z from a command line invoked from Task Scheduler on startup, and run it without a GUI, logging the GPU temperatures to a file.  I think this may be possible as-is, but so far I haven't been able to come up with quite the right setup.

It would be helpful if you could specify logging options (filename/path, which parameters to log, for example) on the command line.

Thanks.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 16, 2010)

start gpuz, set whatever you want to log, enable log to file, refresh in background

now start gpuz with -minimized

let me know if this works or doesnt


----------

